# Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr..._id=535&osCsid=717aee661904e18ea420e4a8f14bce

_An extremely strong wheel cleaner! Contains 24% hydrochloric acid! Ideal for heavy plant and commercial transport.Rapidly removes brake dust,rust and tarnish.Not to leave more than 1 minute on surfaces.For cleaning and brightening aluminium and its alloys. Excellent on wheels, effective vehicle body cleaning. Removes industrial grime and stains. Also suitable for descaling industrial and kitchen equipment. DO NO DILUTE!_

Haveing been disapointed with Meguiars Wheel Brightner I tunred to Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid as my wheel cleaner for neglected alloys.

This Saturday was an ideal oppurtunity for me to test the product as I had a neglected Hyundai Coupe SE to detail. I last saw this vehicle 12 months ago and I strugled to remove the baked on brake dust from the alloys then so I knew it would be a good test for the Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid.

This is what I was up against










After rinsing all four with the PW I first tested Meguiars WB on the alloys again which failed to remove much more than a shampoo solution. So it was over to Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid. Cleaning one alloy at a time I sprayed Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid to the alloy. After just a few seconds the liquid turned a bright yellow/green and the baked on brkae dust began to run the the alloy. After leaving to dwell for 30 seconds I aggitated with a Meguiars Spoke Brush. Once I was happy with the alloy I rolled the car forward half a wheel turn and repeated the procedure to any areas I had missed.

Once all four alloys were cleaned in this method I rinsed with the PW sprayed the alloys with Autobrite Alloy Extra and rinsed again with the PW.

I was impressed with Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid - descaling acid. Allthough not a nice product, smells horrible, very harmfull, it contains 24% hydrochloric acid so I knew it was bad, so went eqipeed with gloves, goggles and mask. It did a great job at removing the baked on brake dust. I would still be going with the Meguiars WB now if it wasnt for the Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid.

If you regularly see neglected wheels this should definatley a product you should be carrying.

All done


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

God stuff mate! I have some of this and it is strong stuff!!! Doesn't touch PG brake pad dust though


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Just tried this on my alloys when I jacked up the car and applied to the inside of the wheel, blimey it's good stuff, when you spray it on you can here it fizzing. It removed all of the dust that had baked itself to the wheel. Thanks for showing me this product, Nick :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

cant believe the WB didnt touch that mate.........

that Land Rover i did, the wheels hadnt been cleaned for 2/3 years, i needed to do each wheel 3 times but they look like new now

how much did you dilute the WB by ?


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

The wheel brightener did shift the majority of the baked on brake dust, from the inside of the alloy at a strength of 4:1, but even when I went down to 1:1, the brake dust was still visible,

Here is a picture of one of the wheels


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Guys guys. I agree that stuff looks fantastic but as an alloy wheel speciaist talking with over 15 years of sales under me belt and the same in inches( yeah rrrright) you`re asking for trouble using somthing like that too often.

Over time it will wreck your laquer and turn the alloy yellow - the only way to rectify it then is to have a full refurb. Not only that but if its a new car that has a warrenty remaining you will invalidate it by using acid cleaners, we do have tests to proove acid has been used.

Worse though is that alloy is a pourous metal and the only thing sealing it is the paint, break through this and you`ve got leaking wheels.

And even worse still if the wind catches it and sprays it up the side of your motor!! Aaaaaaaaah!! get the £££££`s ready to sort that out!

Sorry to put a dampner on it but..hey!


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

drnh don't worry mate :thumb: I have only used this today to remove six years of brake dust grime, the wheels were taken off from the car and sprayed and cleaned far away from my car and given a though rinse with water. Once on the car, I only use WB 

Thanks for the concern :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

nicholassheppard said:


> drnh don't worry mate :thumb: I have only used this today to remove six years of brake dust grime, the wheels were taken off from the car and sprayed and cleaned far away from my car and given a though rinse with water. Once on the car, I only use WB
> 
> Thanks for the concern :thumb:


just dont want anyone wrecking anything on their pride and joy! It`s the mother in me :lol:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

With very strong wheel cleaners, such as the Autobrite Extra Strong, I always brush on to avoid overspray onto paintwork or brake parts.


----------

